
Light zero dependency GraphQL client, supporting cache and SSR - fabienjuif
https://github.com/fabienjuif/graph-client
======
fabienjuif
Here are the features:

\- Light (bundlesize)

\- Supports browser and Node (SSR compatible)

\- Supports cache (via third party library, or your own code)

I wrote this because I wanted a light client that supports cache and that can
work on nextjs.

This client is customisable since you can give your cache implementation and
your fetch implementation (the browser's fetch is the default implementation)

:)

~~~
katttrrr
Cool stuff, can't wait to give it a try.

~~~
fabienjuif
Thank you

Feel free to open issues if you have questions!

